# F**king Taxation



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How many more fucking ways are our shit cretins of a government going to find to tax us? In the last week we have had the following suggestions:

1) Taxation for parking you car (Richmond)
2) Increase Council Tax in affluent areas to dissuade people from living there.
3) Increase tax on light bulbs to prevent global warming
4) Increase fuel taxation to prevent global warming
5) Increase taxation on air travel

Cameron is no alternative as he is peddling his "Green Credentials"

And how the fuck can someone twat say that the cost of global warming is an exact figure.

One major volcano (think Mt St Helens in the 1980's) will spew more greenhouse gases into the atmosphere than humans do in years.

The wonderful green Hybrid cars are less efficient throughout their life yet are heralded as the great environmental breakthrough. Electric cars just move the pollution to the power stations, with massive transmission losses in the power lines.

And does global warming really exist? There are some very interesting discussions by some very clever people which says that the earth is heading for another ice-age.

THIS GOVERNMENT IS A SCAM, TRYING TO SCAM MORE MONEY OUT OF EVERYONE BY SCAREMONGERING.

Leg is right, this country is a bag of shit. Will the last person to leave please turn of the lights.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Surely we've had global warming since the last ice age??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

we're not helping are we - nature is natural you can't give that as an example.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> How many more fucking ways are our shit cretins of a government going to find to tax us? In the last week we have had the following suggestions:
> 
> 1) Taxation for parking you car (Richmond)
> 2) Increase Council Tax in affluent areas to dissuade people from living there.
> ...


True. But any subsequent govt will also use this revenue cash cow over coming years. Gift horse, mouth etc.

What the govt should do if they were really serious about global warming is put a massive tariff on all US and Chinese goods (these two countries are biggest culprits) until they curb their emissions.

And build loads of nuclear power stations.

The earth is heading for a major ice age. They are cyclical and we are due one in the next 150,000 years or so according to "A Short History of Nearly Everything" Bill Bryson (great read BTW)

99% of every species that ever existed is now extinct according to same source. Mankind will be no different. But the end of the world is not nigh. The end of man may edge closer but so what? The cockroaches, lichen and woodlice could do with a break.

I expect Allah and God will save the righteous anyway, so they are OK.

I am quite happy to be returning to my composite atoms at some future point, hopefully not too close by. :wink:

Some crappy report from one man means nothing appart from propaganda for the first world Govt to raise taxes 'for our own good' :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

There must be a LOT of people abandoning ship cos the Canadian Visa Office in London quoted me 36 months processing time in 2005 when our application went in, Im told by people on the forums I use for that that some who applied this year have been given 42 and up to 48 month lead times


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Leg is right, this country is a bag of shit. Will the last person to leave please turn of the lights.


To save the electricity?

I read an interesting article in the New Scientist (no, really) yesterday. Because of all of the glaciers melting into the northern oceans, which has affected the level of oceanic salinity, the deep sea currents are changing. Due to various meterological stuff, that's also caused much heavier rainfall over the northern oceans, further reducing oceanic salinity.

So what?

So it's those deep sea currents which keep us nice and mild (and wet) by bringing warmer water & winds to the UK. 'Cos we're losing that warming effect, we could actually get COLDER here, as a result of global warming. Which will be a bad thing, 'cos most of the South will be under water, so we'll all have very cold feet.

Told you it was interesting ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Reducing the number of people on the planet is the only long term option. Whos going to stand up and say that then?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Reducing the number of people on the planet is the only long term option. Whos going to stand up and say that then?


No worries, the yanks, brits and muslims have that in hand, the chinese have offered to help if they think everyones having too much fun and north korea say they are good for a couple of million people.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Without those lovely people at HMRC I wouldn't have my nice new car :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Anyone up for a pandemic. Only solution - if there's a solution at all.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Anyone up for a pandemic. Only solution - if there's a solution at all.


If (or when) sea levels rise 5m or 10m, we should see a somewhat higher incidence of flooding. And given the % of the world's population that lives around the various coastlines ... swimming lessons should become more popular.

It's probably only a matter of time before "bird flu" (or something similar) mutates into a contagious virus capable of killing humans.

Anyone like to bet AGAINST a nuclear bomb being acquired by terrorists within the next couple of decades? Failing that, we could always have another effort to spread democracy (start at home is my recommendation) ... Iran? North Korea?

Can't really see China or India turning round and saying "ok, no economic development for us, we want to protect the planet". Can't really see the US going for that one either though :? So we might add another 50p to a gallon of unleaded, but compared to 1bn Chinese learning to drive ... so what?

And we have enough (IMHO) false prophets around.

So I think all of the four horsemen are present and correct and heading our way.

I'm in a good mood today.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im off to live in the woods, rather face bears than mad korean welsh muslim nuclear bomb wielding terrorists from Peckham who were brought up in Texas and whose Dad works at Bush Bombs Inc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the warmer climate. wheres the proof its from cars?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> *Im off to live in the woods*, rather face bears than mad korean welsh muslim nuclear bomb wielding terrorists from Peckham who were brought up in Texas and whose Dad works at Bush Bombs Inc.


Are you sure?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for a pandemic. Only solution - if there's a solution at all.
> ...


Aren't you just the cheerful one? :wink:

On the positive side there shouold be some very reasonable properties going at Sandbanks Poole and I won't hve to go so far to get to my boat.


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

i have just bought a holiday home in cyprus.think we will be moving out there in a few years.

had enough of this countrys bull shit, Nhs is shit, crime is high, there is more people living here from other countries and its going to get worse.

and know they say tax us more bull shit.

what about the fat yanks in there 6.7 v12 buicks that can only go as fast as 55 mph

yes we get the worst off it all the time.

f--k um all thats what i say :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

pitzey said:


> i have just bought a holiday home in cyprus.think we will be moving out there in a few years.
> 
> had enough of this countrys bull shit, Nhs is shit, crime is high, there is more people living here from other countries and its going to get worse.
> 
> ...


Make sure that the boiler has been properly serviced on your Cyrus gaff...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

garyc said:


> Make sure that the boiler has been properly serviced on your Cyrus gaff...


And *you *called *me *cheerful :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Reducing the number of people on the planet is the only long term option. Whos going to stand up and say that then?


It's been said, just no one's listening.

Can't find the damn news.bbc article I read on the subject yesterday. It condemns the fact that no experts on population growth / demogrpahics are ever present at any of these conferences on climate change. It's quite blooming obvious that the earth can only sustain a certain level of population at particular standards of living. Just imagine what will happen if China / India creep (very rapidly) to western standards of living and each have a house and car to power.

On the subject of ice melting and causing changes in ocean currents - mainly the gulf stream which keeps us warm in the winter. Apparently the contribution of fresh water from ice melting is small fry compared to that pooring into the artic ocean from heavy rain swelled siberian rivers.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Colonise the moon i say woobwoobwoobwoo


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Reducing the number of people on the planet is the only long term option. Whos going to stand up and say that then?
> ...


So the answer could be to either further repress the poor people of the world in terms of their economic dev, or simply kill more of them? :twisted: :wink:

Could we start with eradicating chavs as a genus? They must have a largish carbon footprint.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

garyc said:


> Could we start with eradicating chavs as a genus?


As long as you don't release any greenhouse gases ...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Green issues are important, however the constant taxation is getting out of hand.

40% Tax on earnings + NI
17.5 % on most of our purchases
Stamp duty
Inheritance tax
Fuel tax
Tax on drink and cigarettes
Council tax
Road tax
And now green tax.
I am sure there are more but this is just what has come to mind.

I would hate to work out what % of my salary I actually pay in tax of some sort...How about looking at where the money is spent rather than just implementing new taxes.

Oh yes tax on savings!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just bought 3 plane tickets. Â£500 in total. Â£260 just in tax. WTF?!!

Every political party's solution to everything is to tax it. It's a win-win situation, especially when it concerns the environment - more money for the taxman, and the appearance that you are concerned about the environment. It actually does no good for the environment, as people have no choice but to pay the tax. Alan Milburn is tosser - we must save the planet, and the only way is to tax car and plane travel more. Wanker.

The film Twelve Monkeys comes to mind. Now where did I put that case of test tubes and my round the world plane ticket...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Just bought 3 plane tickets. Â£500 in total. Â£260 just in tax. WTF?!!
> 
> Every political party's solution to everything is to tax it. It's a win-win situation, especially when it concerns the environment - more money for the taxman, and the appearance that you are concerned about the environment. It actually does no good for the environment, as people have no choice but to pay the tax. Alan Milburn is tosser - we must save the planet, and the only way is to tax car and plane travel more. Wanker.
> 
> The film Twelve Monkeys comes to mind. Now where did I put that case of test tubes and my round the world plane ticket...


It is an interesting situation. As a modus operandii for the human race, capitalism beat communism sometime in the 60's or 70's. Doesn't really matter when. However, that has led to our economic situation today, when you can fly from here to there for 39p, buy "fresh" strawberries in the middle of winter, etc, etc, etc.

We recognise the profit & loss cost, but not the wider social cost of what we're doing. Hence the "need" for governments - who previously preached unconstrained capitalism as the cure for all the world's ills - to intervene to ensure that consumers recognise - and pay - the full social cost of their activity. Governments can only do that through taxation.

Taxation is used for all sorts of purposes, some of which I agree with (ie the good purposes such as an NHS and public education system), and some of which I don't (naturally, the bad ones such as buying nuclear weapons and supporting any immigrant who can bullsh1t his way here). You can't dismiss taxation as being completely bad. Nor support it as being completely good.

In the situation of ensuring that consumers recognise the full cost of their activities, I think it's a necessary evil.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree it is necessary, its just the levels seem to be creeping up.

As a business you have to find ways of being more efficient to show growth in profits as well as increased revenues. The goverment increases its revenue simply by increasing taxation, I would like to see some thought in how and where the money is spent.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>In the situation of ensuring that consumers recognise the full cost of their >activities, I think it's a necessary evil.

If the Govt said they were going to use the increased Green taxes to invest in wind farms, grants for solar panels and converting vehicles to bio-fuels, planting more trees etc they might have some sort of case.

But we KNOW they are just going to use the cash to create more civil service jobs, NHS bureacracy, and make up the shortfall caused by the misadventure in Iraq.

The hypocrisy of this Government defies description.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> In the situation of ensuring that consumers recognise the full cost of their activities, I think it's a necessary evil.


The trouble is that it is never ever used for that. If the government wanted to prevent us from using the car, fuel would be Â£10 a litre. But they don't. They just want to cash in.

Where's the idea of a simplified Finance Bill and taxation system gone to? There needs to be a fundamental review of what taxation and government subsidies (benefits etc) are being used for and how effective they are in doing that. But instead it's getting more and more complicated, and governments fearing to doing much more than tinkering around the edges.

Taxation is a necessary evil for both generating funds for government and "guiding" consumer / social behaviour. But currently, it only seems to be doing the former.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Green issues are important, however the constant taxation is getting out of hand.
> 
> 40% Tax on earnings + NI
> 17.5 % on most of our purchases
> ...


So 40% on earnings + 10% NI = 50%
17.5% VAT when you spend it = 67.5%
Say 5% on Council Tax =72.5%
and as you say, there are the various duties on everyday spending -
Not much left , after all that is given to those incompetent F*ckwits.


----------



## Modick (Nov 3, 2006)

Shakira porn movie!
http://shakiranudeworld.info/movies/91136


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What gets me is not the money I pay or even hows its used really, its the fact that the solution to everything seems to be 'Tax it'. The governement etc seem to have no imagination at all.

I can see the day when the population rises when I have to pay tax everytime I shag the Mrs! Iwouldnt mind but shes been stealth taxing me on that for fucking years.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> And build loads of nuclear power stations.


Aye, tis the only way ..... to save humanity .............. the planet will look after itself ................. just look at the state of it 'in the beginning'!!

It is nigh on impossible to stop global warming by taxation, can only be done by preventing greenhouse gases (and that is still up for debate as too much greenhouse gas was supposed to stop the sun's radiation reaching the earth's surface resulting in the next ice age .............. but that was the theory of a few years ago ................ but for now we'll go along with the hypothesis that CO2 = destruction of mankind, just not sure whether it's by heating or cooling!!). Nuclear power produces waste that is difficult to deal with, but compared to the end of humanity it is but a 'stroll in the park', and it's releatively cheap. Unfortunately it would have to be used in most countries of the world to reduce CO2 emissions appropriately and can produce good raw material for further processing into weapons grade plutonium :? ......... which could end up with the ultimate global warming!!

So will the extra taxes be put to good use on how to deal with nuclear waste; or how to 'perfect' the hydrogen cell, or very serious work in the the chase for the holy grail that is cold fusion ........... no thought not :x


----------

